# Holden Beach - Canal Fishing / Crabbing?



## ssstw1 (Jul 19, 2010)

We have found a rental house in Holden Beach sort of ideally situated at the end of a canal (with dock for fishing / crabbing), yet on the blvd, so close walk to the beach (surf fishing). Question is, will fishing / crabbing be any good at the END of a canal? We have fished / crabbed in a canal there before with good luck, but always up at the end of the canal near the inner waterways, so seems like there would be more action. This is not the sole deciding factor, but curious if the end of a canal will be stale water and produce little or makes no difference to crab and fish.

Thanks for the continued help from this forum. Anyone that has any Penn Slammer Live Liner 560Ls sitting around collecting dust, I would be interested in those as well.

Scott


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

It's kinda hard to answer without seeing exactly where you are...but I will say that fish (and crabs) move up into the shallows at the edges/end of canals to feed. It sort of depends on how much water you have at low tide if fishing is possible all the time...but, yeah, fish roam all around those docks on the feeder canals. I've caught plenty (flounder, spot, black drum, etc) from docks in the back of the canals on Ocean Isle and Sunset Beach.


----------



## armycopter (Jun 23, 2011)

I stayed in a small A frame there on the BLVD two years in a row. I had no luck with fish, and the few crabs we caught were very small. I'd say you'd have much better luck on both accounts near the Intercoastal, just because of the distance fish and crabs have to travel. Plus, that far in most of the canals are almost dry at low tide.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Nadda/NOTHING, take the advice givin above.
(I use to commerical crab the "Canal".)
Though further down ways, I could direct you to a Spot that "always" produced crabs, I'm talkin like deadlist catch crab pot full in a few hours in the general area. Plus has nice flounder in it, It's a deep hole.

Looking @ Google Maps, Listen up, I'm going to try to Help you.
You that Wooden Bridge, "scecinc Way", Walk across to the Wetlandside, then walk TOWARDS 22nd PL E, (I notice a pier thier that wasn't there before also), RIGHT in the BEND, of the Canal, theres a deep hole there & MUCHO crabs, as the canal drys out @ low tide they gather Right there.
Or better, (I'm looking @ google Maps'....)
See if you can access the pier, (If it's not Private) @ 22nd PL E (look on Maps)...

I'll set you on a hot Spot for trout/drum, you may think I'm nuts, but try under the bridge @ Middleton Ave, I used to set pots on either side. 
Caught lots of crabs/trout/flounder + a few small drum and sheephead, it's pretty deep there, around 8-10ft deep.


----------

